
Show HN: Submerger – A SRT subtitles merger useful to study new languages - zonovar
https://github.com/daxliar/submerger
======
pgz
I made something similar for Japanese learning, but instead of merging
subtitles, I analyze the Japanese subs with mecab, look up the words I likely
don't know based on their JLPT level, and add them with reading and
translation on the top right of the video.

I also plan to auto generate Anki cards with unknown words when I do the
analysis pass.

~~~
zhamisen
Yours is this one from github, right?

[https://github.com/juliango202/jijimaku](https://github.com/juliango202/jijimaku)

I found it very nice. Thank you for developing this solution :)

~~~
pgz
I have not open-sourced my code since it's a gross hack I did in one
afternoon.

It looks exactly like the screenshot of that project. Very interesting that I
thought of the same solution without knowing jijimaku.

------
anewhnaccount2
See also: [https://github.com/emk/subtitles-
rs/tree/master/substudy](https://github.com/emk/subtitles-
rs/tree/master/substudy)

------
xuhu
Wonder what two (or three) languages one should use this with: audio in
new_lang, and subs in new_lang and your_native_lang ? Or some other
combination ?

~~~
zonovar
In my case I find it very useful to have audio and first line of subtitles in
the language I want to learn and second subtitles in my native language.

------
adtac
This is really awesome. I'm learning German, and I can see a real use-case for
this for me. I'll give it a try and come back with feedback!

------
borne0
This is cool and in the same vein I've found that a lot of Canadian gov't
dept/figures have very literal translations of their tweets making them a
nice, bite-sized snippet to translate, then check with the other tweet.

------
zubairq
Make this as a service and I would pay to use it

~~~
jbaudanza
Can you say more about what you’d want in such a service? What language are
you learning? What kind of videos do you watch? Where do you get them?
Youtube?

~~~
zubairq
If there was a collection of videos on you tube which had subtitles for the
main video and an extra language then I would pay for it. Danish for me

~~~
jbaudanza
Nice. I working on something that does exactly that for Korean videos on
youtube. If you're interested in helping with feedback, I could repurpose it
for Danish. If so, email me at jon@jonb.org.

~~~
zubairq
Send me a link to try it for Korean and I'll give you my feedback. You can
post it here on Hacker News

------
jclos
I was actually looking for something like that last week. Thanks OP!

